# Need advice on a trailer for a 1 ton asphalt roller



## BayviewLawn (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey all,

I recently picked up a Stowe 1 ton asphalt roller to use for my landscaping company for rolling lawns.Its about 39in wide and is supposed to weigh about 2000 when the drums are full.
My question is what kind of ramps will i need to make for a trailer to load this thing.Im going to build a trailer for it and i know how to do that, no problem,my concern is how much angle can the ramp/gate have and what type of material should the deck of the gate be?Expanded metal like a landscape trailer isnt going to work i wouldnt think.the drums are smooth obviously so im picturing this thing just sitting there spinning on the gate.i was thinkin rubber or sumthin for it to get traction on..however i dont think iv ever seen any other roller trailers with rubber on them.
any ideas? anyone have a roller with a trailer that can help me out?
Thanks


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

a rubber layer on most any surface sounds like it would work great. Most roller trailers are made out of wood. any metal to metal tends to slide around. Keep the slope on the ramps as low as posable. I use a tilt top for my equipment but it is a little bigger then the 1 ton. Ramps for a pickup would have to be 12' to 16' long to keep the slope mild enough for traction.
You could go this route but it would be expencive.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Do a search for heavy duty trailer. Look at whats called a paver special. Its has really really long ramps. And usually have woodedn inserts in the ramps. Which I have seen old truck tire tread mounted to with the treads up so the rollers could get up the ramp;


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*stowe roller trailer?*

a friend of mine has one for his asphalt company an he has a 5x8 tilt trailer with a 3500 pound axle works well!!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

whatever you do, put a set of jacks at the rear of the trailer.

What happens to a lot of people using trailers for heavy loads is not pretty. They drive their tractor, etc... onto the trailer and it lifts the tow vehicles rear wheels off the ground. In doing so the parking brake and drive wheels are not there to stop the vehicle. If on an incline, this can result in all 3 barrelling down a hill.

Some people use jack stands, on my gooseneck float I welded on 2 trailer jacks. Although it's not as necesary on a GN, better safe than sorry.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

if you put the stands on the ramps, then it is all one operation, and pretty much guaranteed to work. 
if you have separate jacks, someitmes you get lazy, and skip them.

i trailer my skid steer around all day for snow removal. only thing better then simple ramps with ground support is a car hauler style tilt trailer.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

drmiller100 said:


> if you put the stands on the ramps, then it is all one operation, and pretty much guaranteed to work.
> if you have separate jacks, someitmes you get lazy, and skip them.
> 
> i trailer my skid steer around all day for snow removal. only thing better then simple ramps with ground support is a car hauler style tilt trailer.


Only thing about stands on the ramps is unlevel ground. If I'm unloading in a field, etc.. or on a bit of a bank, I have to adjust the truck to make sure I can lower the ramps.


----------

